# Echo pb 755 vs Stihl BR 550



## mikewhite85 (Feb 6, 2010)

From what I have heard the echo pb 755 is the king of blowers but pretty pricey for a blower (around 500). I have used one before and was very impressed.

But I was wondering, do any of you guys own a Stihl BR 550? It's considerably less expensive (about 400) and about the same displacement (64 cc's) PLUS it's a STIHL

OR 

Will an echo pb 500 (300 bucks and 50 cc's) do the job just fine? Does it make that much of a difference to have one of the higher end models?


----------



## Jimmychips (Feb 6, 2010)

Bigger is better. We used to run Still BR 600s, tons of power but proved to be unreliable: after a year or so we would have motor problems. We have since switched to the Shindaiwa PB 803s. We now own two of these-same amount of power as the Still, slightly heavier and slightly louder. The Shindaiwa sounds like a dirt bike! Everything the blower gets is one less thing you have to rake, so bigger is better.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 6, 2010)

Jimmychips said:


> Bigger is better. We used to run Still BR 600s, tons of power but proved to be unreliable: after a year or so we would have motor problems.



:agree2:

I've got a BR 600, an awesome blower. but acts stupid after half a tank, and I've taken it in for repair, and it still spits and sputter a little. 

I really only use it for leaves at my parents big property, and an occasional cleanup, but if I has to run it all the time I would not be happy with it.

run a search on BR600, see the complaints.


----------

